# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Want to Buy: [SOLD] Custom computer for heavy arting

## nayjevin

Video editing and music production and adobe bridge etceteras may be running while 3d project is rendering.  64 bit windows OS, your choice.  No gaming or internet.  Smallest form factor possible, most usb ports possible.  No peripherals needed and you know better than I do what parts should be on the cheap.  Can spend several hundred but not a thousand.

----------


## squarepusher

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=arting

----------


## FindLiberty

Good luck trying to stay under $1k if you want it to be a good one... maybe $2k and I'd avoid that small case (unless liquid cooling or days of rendering time are part of the plan).

----------


## talkingpointes

> Video editing and music production and adobe bridge etceteras may be running while 3d project is rendering.  64 bit windows OS, your choice.  No gaming or internet.  Smallest form factor possible, most usb ports possible.  No peripherals needed and you know better than I do what parts should be on the cheap.  Can spend several hundred but not a thousand.


Look for NVIDIA's (480,580,680's) with a "white lines, bsod" problem -- they have a problem in their manufacturing process which causes fractures in the soldering. A quick reflow will give you a 300-600$ video card for about 15 mins of your time and an oven. 

As for form factor if you're using something like that -- it's impossible the card is 6x14 (???close enough) and they are huge preventing you from having a micro board. 

Just something to consider. The GTX 580 I run right now I have already baked twice, the second just to make sure I could reproduce the same error. I can tell you exactly how it should be done.

----------


## nayjevin

> Good luck trying to stay under $1k if you want it to be a good one...


Really?  Not hard to believe I'm wrong, but I'd be interested in other opinions.  I had a 1.6 AMD with 2 GB of ram ($500 or so 5 years ago) that was close to powerful enough (are the latest versions of adobe CS that much more resource hungry?)




> maybe $2k and I'd avoid that small case (unless liquid cooling or days of rendering time are part of the plan).


Wasn't sure if possible, but would be nice.  Maybe I should go with a notebook for portability?  I'm not terribly worried about rendering times, just that my other projects aren't slowed down.  I'm a fast clicker and lag is exponentially defeating due to frustration.

----------


## nayjevin

> Look for NVIDIA's (480,580,680's) with a "white lines, bsod" problem -- they have a problem in their manufacturing process which causes fractures in the soldering. A quick reflow will give you a 300-600$ video card for about 15 mins of your time and an oven. 
> 
> As for form factor if you're using something like that -- it's impossible the card is 6x14 (???close enough) and they are huge preventing you from having a micro board. 
> 
> Just something to consider. The GTX 580 I run right now I have already baked twice, the second just to make sure I could reproduce the same error. I can tell you exactly how it should be done.


Thank you for the help, but that is way over my head.  I've tried DIY and my choice now is to leave it to the experts, i.e. division of labor.

----------


## dannno

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboB...=Combo.1307678

----------


## dannno

> Thank you for the help, but that is way over my head.  I've tried DIY and my choice now is to leave it to the experts, i.e. division of labor.


Wait, you can't put together a system?

----------


## nayjevin

> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboB...=Combo.1307678


This looks like a good suggestion from what little I know... would I want a better sound card than what's onboard for some heavy audio production?

----------


## evilfunnystuff

Dude, it's really easy to build your own comp. 

Watch these vids before buying pre-built it's not as hard as you think.







Check out the prices on barebones kits.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...c:332|&Recs=20

----------


## nayjevin

> Wait, you can't put together a system?


I have, from basic barebones, but I would never know what on earth a Hardware_Buffer_() blah is or how many ohms make my board go out or whatever, and have lost interest in trying to find good information on the internet to learn myself (so many traffic seeking knuckleheads SEOing).  I wouldn't go into a random computer shop asking for what I'm asking in this thread, I thought it was the way to go with so many experts around here.

----------


## nayjevin

> Dude, it's really easy to build your own comp. 
> 
> Watch these vids before buying pre-built it's not as hard as you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate it, and that's good advice for lots of people, but you're talking to a person who just bought an operating system that doesn't work on the computer it was bought for.  I had to return it and lost $50.  It's worth quite a bit of money to me to have an expert do it.

----------


## dannno

Well usually you just plug the $#@! in and it works, especially if it is a kit from newegg and everything is compatible. Good to read the instructions, start with the case, which will tell you when and how to seat the motherboard. Then the hardest part is doing the grease on the CPU and everything else you sort of just plug-in.

Audio Chipset
    Realtek ALC892

http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/p...n=4&ProdID=284


Really not bad, but you can always add on a better audio card later if you need to.

----------


## nayjevin

> Well usually you just plug the $#@! in and it works, especially if it is a kit from newegg and everything is compatible. Good to read the instructions, start with the case, which will tell you when and how to seat the motherboard. Then the hardest part is doing the grease on the CPU and everything else you sort of just plug-in.
> 
> Audio Chipset
>     Realtek ALC892
> 
> http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/p...n=4&ProdID=284
> 
> 
> Really not bad, but you can always add on a better audio card later if you need to.



Thanks, but I'm sure I don't want to build a computer.  BIOS settings, power ratings, it never ends.  There are folks who live and breathe this stuff and I just want to make some music!

I have a huge collection of vintage sci-fi, fantasy, and collectible magazines, comics, and graphic novels I'd be willing to trade.  Will post pics in another thread.

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> Thanks, but I'm sure I don't want to build a computer.  BIOS settings, power ratings, it never ends.  There are folks who live and breathe this stuff and I just want to make some music!
> 
> I have a huge collection of vintage sci-fi, fantasy, and collectible magazines, comics, and graphic novels I'd be willing to trade.  Will post pics in another thread.


If your in Pa I'd build it for you.

If there aren't tons of good suggestions when I'm back at my compuer. I'll try to find and post a couple good deals,

----------


## nayjevin

> If your in Pa I'd build it for you.
> 
> If there aren't tons of good suggestions when I'm back at my compuer. I'll try to find and post a couple good deals,


I am not in PA, but thank you thank you.  I received a private message and I think I've found my expert!  Thank you all for the advice.

----------

